# Philly, PA - Made on American Street (coming again, fall 2015)



## phillyhomebrew (Oct 22, 2014)

Each fall in Philadelphia, PA, the Philadelphia Homebrew Club hosts the Made on American Street BBQ rib cookoff.  

This year, the 9th annual event just occurred on is on Sunday, Oct. 18th. Last year we had 15 competing  teams and about 1000 attendees.  We raised over $3000 for charity and awarded $4000 in prize money for judged ribs and a people's choice which included both ribs and a grill finished mac-and-cheese dish.

This year's buy-in is $250 and we supply the ribs and serving products for this family-friendly one day event. We have added new categories as well to help ensure we have enough food for attendees and to make the event more diverse. This year we're offering chicken and starting a southern side competition.

To learn more and enter click here: http://phillyhomebrew.ticketleap.com/moas2015compentry/

Some team entry bullet points:

Team entry includes up to four people; additional team members pay regular pre-event cost.
Philadelphia Homebrew Club supplies the ribs.  They will be thawed, but not cleaned/prepped.
Set up no earlier than 6 AM; ribs distributed by 7 AM; turn in 1 PM
People's choice alternate has been a grill finished anything goes mac-and-cheese dish the past few years; no guarantees that will continue, but it's likely. 
Many details of the public side of the event can be found here:  http://phillyhomebrew.ticketleap.com/made-on-american-street-a-bbq-rib-competition/details

And here are some highlights and a photo gallery of the 2014 festival from our local papers:  http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/out_and_about/Photos-Made-on-American-Street-BBQ-festival.html

**We also have an indoor 21+ chili cookoff in the winter, date still TBD.**

Please email with any questions:  [email protected]

Cheers!


----------



## phillyhomebrew (Aug 14, 2015)

The teams are lining up. Please consider signing up today!

http://phillyhomebrew.ticketleap.com/moas2015compentry/


----------

